# How do you do the idle air relearn on 2001 1.8



## kynismo (May 7, 2009)

Took idle air control valve off and know it wont idle nissan said they cant do relearn because of codes oh by the way its turbo and some of the codes are because of turbo


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

kynismo said:


> Took idle air control valve off and know it wont idle nissan said they cant do relearn because of codes oh by the way its turbo and some of the codes are because of turbo


Warm up engine.
-Turn ignition switch ?OFF? and wait at least 10 seconds.
-Confirm that accelerator pedal is fully released, turn ignition switch ?ON? and wait 3 seconds.
-Repeat the following procedure quickly five times within 5 seconds.
a. Fully depress the accelerator pedal.
b. Fully release the accelerator pedal.
-Wait 7 seconds, fully depress the accelerator pedal and keep it for approx. 20 seconds until the MIL stops
blinking and turned ON.
-As soon as the MIL light stops blinking and comes on solid, release the accelerator pedal and start the car.
-Allow the car to idle for approximately 5 minutes.


----------

